
SpaceX Satellites Ruin Photographer’s Shots of Comet Neowise - jacquesm
https://petapixel.com/2020/07/25/spacex-satellites-ruin-photographers-shots-of-comet-neowise/
======
gus_massa
Big discussion yesterday
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23926699](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23926699)
, but this has a few more details about how he build the image. He got like 20
images It's not clear how many images he took. (They have 30 seconds of
exposure time, you can take like 120 in an hour.)

Anyway, in a comment by vilhelm_s in the previous thread has a link to a site
that explain that the usual software can select correct the parts of the
images and create a nice image [https://skyandtelescope.org/astronomy-
blogs/imaging-foundati...](https://skyandtelescope.org/astronomy-
blogs/imaging-foundations-richard-wright/satellites-begone-how-to-remove-
satellite-trails-from-your-astrophotography/)

~~~
jacquesm
Ah good one, I missed that yesterday. Too busy...

